# Do you get proper thanks?



## Linda (Jan 31, 2016)

I just read this on the internet.  Amy is sort of like a modern day Dear Abby or Ann Landers (I miss those 2 ladies).  Do you get thanked for gifts to your children and grandchildren?  If not, what do you do about it, if anything?
DEAR AMY: I wanted to add my comment to the “No Thanks” problem experienced by so many.
I was irritated that my granddaughter never bothered to thank me for birthday or Christmas gifts, checks, etc.
After  her first year in college I still hadn’t received thanks for very  generous checks, so I decided enough was enough and for her birthday,  sent a nice card. That’s all, just a card.
To my amazement, I  received an instant response from my granddaughter via email, thanking  me profusely for the thoughtful and lovely card. I laughed for an hour.  Finally got her attention!
Grandmom
DEAR GRANDMOM: One thing I like about this is that your granddaughter is actually demonstrating that on one level, it is not about the money.

Read more here: http://www.fresnobee.com/living/liv-columns-blogs/ask-amy/article56908928.html#storylink=cpy
​


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 31, 2016)

Crap no...I remember asking my son..." I have a special gift, you will still be married in the forseeable future yes?". I gave his wife my mother's Tiffany anniversary band. Now she just gave me my grandson not too long ago so she's entitled. Plus I know her spoken English is broken...written possibly not at all. But for our generation that would have been a heart-felt note right? Nada


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)

I send my young Great Nephews a small amount of money in their birthday cards every year, and they always send me a little thank you note in the regular mail.  I told their mom it was a nice gesture, but it wasn't necessary, but they still say thanks each and ever birthday.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 5, 2016)

Explaining DIL, native Thai...I feel she means well. My son, I wish I could say "No put down the electronic devices for a sec, just a short note in ink on paper, via snail mail. I know it's silly but just to know you can still think in cursive, just a few words and cartoon cat optional".


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think sending thank you notes when you're young shapes you in a way..just to be grateful for things people didn't have to do..but did anyway.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

The art of the written word is slowly disappearing, being replaced by this damnable electronic pap.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> The art of the written word is slowly disappearing, being replaced by this damnable electronic pap.



The elementary school in my neighborhood doesn't even TEACH cursive writing any more.  Seems very strange to me -- some things still have to be done by hand, after all.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> The elementary school in my neighborhood doesn't even TEACH cursive writing any more.  Seems very strange to me -- some things still have to be done by hand, after all.



That reminds me - the sex ed classes have disappeared as well ...


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 6, 2016)

I never write thank you notes. I either phone or thank someone in person.


----------



## Debby (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks Phil, you haven't let us down yet again!


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 29, 2016)

The issue of a proper thanks has come up in my household on many occasions.  Our son and daughter-in-law are awful about expressing thanks/appreciation for gifts, to the point where we're cutting back now.  We recently told our son how disappointed we were that once we give a gift to our grandchildren (who live overseas) that we never hear anything about it.  We have taken much time in the past to pick out things we think they'll like, then never hear another word about it.  Very discouraging.  My wife and I are big on written thank-you notes.  Funny thing is that I wasn't raised that way; I got it from my wife.  Nothing like a hand written note.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 29, 2016)

That is really where life has changed. For a really special heartfelt thanks...you write a cursive note and send it snail mail. Maybe with a meaningful greeting card. I'm ready to jump now thank you.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm new school, and express my thanks with a telephone call. However, on occasion, if someone does me a favor, I'll thank them with a card and a bottle of wine.


----------

